# Life in Eastern Cuba



## longknife (Jun 2, 2014)

Once again, Lightbox comes up with some interesting pictures @ Rum, Rhythm and Revolution: Joakim Eskildsen in Eastern Cuba - LightBox







It always amazed me how people make do with what they've got.


----------



## Disir (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Disir (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Disir (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Jun 4, 2014)

Trinidad y Havana aren't in the eastern part of Cuba, but I'd like to share them in this thread:

Trinidad, Cuba

(best to view in full screen)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F6BvmZSjas&index=31&list=PLuaTBzQFoAzTIWqRl4rr_6H2a1BXcftOM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F6BvmZSjas&index=31&list=PLuaTBzQFoAzTIWqRl4rr_6H2a1BXcftOM[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (Jun 4, 2014)

Havana, Cuba

(best viewed in full screen)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oi1W-B1htM&index=28&list=PLuaTBzQFoAzTIWqRl4rr_6H2a1BXcftOM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oi1W-B1htM&index=28&list=PLuaTBzQFoAzTIWqRl4rr_6H2a1BXcftOM[/ame]


----------

